# Has anyone ever been to Australia



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever been to Australia ..?.
If so where did you visit..?.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope never been...I'd love to visit tho', because we have some distant relations in Cairns..but the flight is just wayyy too long for me..not to mention the enormous cost of the fare..

...and I have a friend who lives in  Hobart Tasmania as well


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been twice. My husband's brother moved there about 35 years ago and has a family there. They live in Melbourne. He also has cousins in Sydney and various nieces in different areas of the country. We have visited Melbourne, Great Ocean Road, Wilson's Prom, Sydney and stopped in many places on the drive between Melbourne and Sydney. Also visited Tasmania.


----------



## nan (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello kadee46, and welcome from me, I am already here in South Australia, but I would love to see a lot more of this country, before any other country there is just so much hre  too see,I would like to see more of the outback, than the cities.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2014)

nan said:


> Hello kadee46, and welcome from me, I am already here in South Australia, but I would love to see a lot more of this country, before any other country there is just so much hre  too see,I would like to see more of the outback, than the cities.



Yes I agree, and welcome to you also , we traveled for two years with caravan it was then I said to hubby I have no desire to see any other country until I have seen all I want in Australia. Agree with the other members about flying when I fly up to the gold cost for the winter that's far enough for me and I'm always thinking about the flight back


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2014)

Australia isn't a cheap destination. When you get here you need time and money if you want to see very much at all.

I would suggest the following approach

1. Break the journey in Hawaii with at least a two night stay over.
2. Enter via Sydney or Cairns and spend a few days in either city getting acclimatised and seeing the sights.
3. Look for a holiday package that takes in Alice Springs, Uluru, Kakadu and Darwin if you want to see the Outback or one that takes you south to Canberra, Melbourne and Tasmania if you are more interested in history, culture and shopping.

If you have the time and the money after that try to go home via New Zealand. The scenery, particularly in the Sth Island, is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2014)

We fly from the UK and spend the night in Dubai so it breaks up the flight. 

And we spend most of the time with relatives so spend very little on hotels and no car rental either. We are overdue for a visit since we haven't been since 2009. Considering next Dec in Oz.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Australia isn't a cheap destination. When you get here you need time and money if you want to see very much at all.
> 
> I would suggest the following approach
> 
> ...


What about Adelaide it to has its special sites being the wine / fruit growing areas, and not forgetting the number of churches, beaches and just a relaxed lifestyle not as busy as Sydney, Melbourne


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2014)

To us long haul flights are simply something you deal with so you can get to where you want to go.  Certainly wouldn't stop us from going somewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2014)

My sil has mentioned going to Queensland but apparently June is the best time. No way we would give up June in Scotland. She's also mentioned including a trip to Fiji.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 22, 2014)

We go to Queensland for a month in August every year  and we think that's the best time it's like spring weather in July -August 
Temps usually arround the 24~26c where home in SA it's lucky to be 14c


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2014)

Kadee46 said:


> We go to Queensland for a month in August every year  and we think that's the best time it's like spring weather in July -August
> Temps usually arround the 24~26c where home in SA it's lucky to be 14c



We love being in Scotland at that time and hate to miss it. It's enough that we go to the US halfway through August to see grandkids before school starts.

One year though we'll do it.


----------



## soundflyer (Jan 14, 2015)

Just got back mid-December after 6 weeks in Aus. We flew from Manchester, UK, to Abu-Dhabi and then on to Perth. My apprehension about 19hrs in the air was unecessary as it went quickly enough, the jets are so big that you can stretch and move about, each seat has personal entertainment, and they feed you every few hours  After spending a week with family and friends in Perth, we got the Indian Pacific railway to Sydney, went to the Blue Mountains, then back on the IP to Adelaide for a few days. Then we took the Ghan railway up to Darwin and had a fortnight exploring the National Parks.

I found the Australian experience fascinating, what a history, what a melting pot, what resources, what potential, what a future. The experience was well worth the money and will keep me exploring it more for the rest of my life. Go, go, go.....


----------

